# ATP Catch Can - VRT



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I just got one and I'm having a tough time finding a "clean" place to route it. I want to have it recirc...but there is no internal filter. It seems to me it's designed to not recirc?


----------



## 4sfed4 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I just got one and I'm having a tough time finding a "clean" place to route it. I want to have it recirc...but there is no internal filter. It seems to me it's designed to not recirc?









It will recirculate if you replace the small filter with a hose and run it to your intake, but the 2 openings are so close together that it would probably not function as a catch can but rather let the oil continue to the intake.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (4sfed4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4sfed4* »_It will recirculate if you replace the small filter with a hose and run it to your intake, but the 2 openings are so close together that it would probably not function as a catch can but rather let the oil continue to the intake. 

The two threaded openings are right across from each other. And I concur...it doesn't look like it will catch the oil at all if plumb it back to the intake. 
Hmm....


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*

Place a sponge or mesh inside to catch the oil and retain it


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VRT)*

yea put a spong in or something...personally i never recirc due to who wants oil in their IC piping?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_yea put a spong in or something...personally i never recirc due to who wants oil in their IC piping? 

I'm gunna hit an auto parts store tonigt and see what I can come up with. So does anybody have pics of theirs installed?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*

Here it is...non-recirc. I was seeing a heavy amount steam pouring from the breather filter last night....it was in the 40's. I'm guessing that's normal?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*

The steam your seeing is normal..it will steam when its warm too..Its accutally smoke..you should look in to recirculating it so build updosnt form and get your engine bay dirty. Nice catch can though...Kinda making me consider it for my set up if i dont make my own..







looks good!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

i like the design/setup the went with. and looks great on your setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Thanks guys. I wanted to reroute it but couldn't figure out a clean way to do it without having 10' of hose in the engine bay. Also the catch can is hollow so I would have had to rig up some way to filter out the oil if I was going to recirc it....otherwise it would be pointless to have the can.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I'm not thrilled with the way mine is right now, but it's functional (sort of) and doesn't let the smell into the cabin. It's like what you have there but routed over to the driver's side (~2.5-3 ft) into the side of the can. Then the top of the can is routed back to the intake. Oil is not too likely to splat into the side of the can from the inlet side, then go up a hose.
But...that's the theory. It's still experimental. I'll pull the intake plumbing to see how much if any oil I'm getting since the pipes were all cleaned.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_I'm not thrilled with the way mine is right now, but it's functional (sort of) and doesn't let the smell into the cabin. It's like what you have there but routed over to the driver's side (~2.5-3 ft) into the side of the can. Then the top of the can is routed back to the intake. Oil is not too likely to splat into the side of the can from the inlet side, then go up a hose.
But...that's the theory. It's still experimental. I'll pull the intake plumbing to see how much if any oil I'm getting since the pipes were all cleaned.

So you're runnin' the atp can too?


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

That one looks nice Adam, I need one of those too. Using the Pepsi can and I get the smell inside the cabin. I don't care about the recirl.....just need to empty it once in a while. Gotta take a look at it when you are in town.
Arnie


_Modified by BlueMk3VR6 at 10:12 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_So you're runnin' the atp can too?

No, but it's set up the same way. Mine looks like this:








Now imagine that in thick black plastic, one of the side holes blocked off, and a return line out the breather. There's a stopcock at the bottom, but it has yet to drain any oil. I'm curious as to where all the blowby oil I was once getting now is.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_ I'm curious as to where all the blowby oil I was once getting now is.

Sitting in your lines.








Yeah Arnie you can check it out. I get the smell too but I just push the little recirc button in the cabin. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Sitting in your lines.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Probably right, but it doesn't bother me any in there. I hope _eventually_ it trickles its way down into the can.
But...no fumes AND fresh air coming into the cabin is nice, until my heater core blew. Now instead of oil I get coolant smell!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

Here's my revised setup:








Home Depot Motorsports inline air compressor filter + 4 fittings (5 with the 90 degree I need for the recirc. line) ~$25.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

I had one of those filters on my vf-e kit some years ago!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

Make sure that kink in the return hose is not restricted. If so, you will get excessive crank case pressure
d


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Make sure that kink in the return hose is not restricted. If so, you will get excessive crank case pressure
d


x2


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Yeah, it's not as bad as it looks and it'll get more sorted soon. Add it to my list of wonky VW's to repair.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

That steam your seeing smells like fuel ? If so you are getting some blow by.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_That steam your seeing smells like fuel ? If so you are getting some blow by. 

I'll double check the smell. It's strong whatever it is.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Synthetic oil and fuel are hard to tease apart smell-wise. Where is the breather for your can located?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_Synthetic oil and fuel are hard to tease apart smell-wise. Where is the breather for your can located?

I smelled just engine fumes from it...like oil and gas I guess. But that's normal. Mine is here...


----------



## ketch360 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*

Where did you find this?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (ketch360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ketch360* »_Where did you find this?

http://www.atpturbo.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*

Ok substance in the cc was a very thin (like water) substance that looked like oil but smelled like fuel. After ~800 miles with the cc there was very little 'liquid' inside. I think it would take a year to fill this thing up at this rate.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (VR6OOM)*

Looks like this I bet


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ATP Catch Can - VRT (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Looks like this I bet...

A little darker.


----------

